# Forum isn't working properly



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It's duplicating posts, so far as I can see. Anyone else noticed this?

Joe


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

:lol: 
I was gonna use that one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Like it.  
John.


----------

